# Sense kernel with FULL call recorder support?



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

Do anyone know of a kernel with works with sense based ROMs that has FULL (records incoming AND outgoing) call recorder support?

I am currently using Tiamets v1.1.5 on an AOSP ROM but would like to try a sense based ROM and need call recorder support.

Any ideas?

EDIT: Based on IvanNCase's advice, I tried Imo's v6.1.0 and it actually works VERY well with Electric Factory v2.7 and skvalex's Call Recorder 1.1.2 app even though the app reports that the kernel is not patched. I believe that is a bug in the Call Recorder app and *NOT* Imo's kernel.

EDIT: It seems as though I may have jumped the gun. I can only record incoming calls at a 50% success rate with Imo's v6.1.0 kernel. Nothing outgoing is being recorded.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

I think ziggy471's most recent kernels have call recorder support. I'd try that... You can download them on the infected rom forums or xda I think.

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

Imo just updated both his aosp and sense kernels with call recorder support.


----------



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

IvanNCase said:


> Imo just updated both his aosp and sense kernels with call recorder support.


Ha ha. If I would have just waiting another day. Trying it now. Thanks for the heads up.

EDIT: Imo's v6.1.0 actually works VERY well with Electric Factory v2.7 and skvalex's Call Recorder 1.1.2 app even though the app reports that the kernel is not patched. I believe that is a bug in the Call Recorder app and *NOT* Imo's kernel.

EDIT: It seems as though I may have jumped the gun. I can only record incoming calls at a 50% success rate with Imo's v6.1.0 kernel. Nothing outgoing is being recorded.


----------



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

I have also tried jdkoreclipse's v1.0.5 but he must be using the same patch as Imo's v6.1.0 because I got the same result.

Does anyone have any new suggestions?


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

I am on bamf forever 1.11 rom with imo's kernel 5.2 version and the call recorder both ways clearly.


----------



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

mobitote said:


> I am on bamf forever 1.11 rom with imo's kernel 5.2 version and the call recorder both ways clearly.


Thanks, I will try that.


----------



## Mastrik (Oct 24, 2011)

mobitote said:


> I am on bamf forever 1.11 rom with imo's kernel 5.2 version and the call recorder both ways clearly.


Second that, except I like imo 5.01 best

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

I have been using iKReaM.NonSenSe.ROM by R3Ds with Imosyon's 5.2GBS kernel for a few days and it functions very well. I guess the key is using the right kernel for the right rom because here I was using a 2.3.4 rom with a 2.3.6 kernel. Looking back on it, I am surprised it even booted.

I am going to continue running this configuration for a few more days to see if there are any problems that pop up but so far, everything as far as call recording support is working great!


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

How? What radio are you using?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

